# eheim 2262 flow reduction mod?



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm considering replacing the eheim 2217 filter on my 112G tank with a used eheim 2260 I recently purchased. The tank already has an eheim 2262 on it. I picked up an additional impeller cover thinking I would want to modify the 1260 pump on the 2260 to increase flow (see video below if you don't know what I mean). I made the change and the flow is definitely increased (I tested it in a 5 gallon bucket and was surprised at the difference). Now I'm thinking the modified 2260 and the 2262 will be too much flow for the tank. Can I switch out the impeller cover on the 1262 pump with the one that was originally on the 1260 and reduce the flow without causing any problems with the pump? In this way I would have a 2260 with increased flow and a 2262 with reduced flow.

The alternative would be to just switch back the impeller cover on the 1260 to the original. I know that would be fine since that's how it started.

Other info: I've already increased the holes on the spray bar of the 2262. I need the cycled 2217 for another tank I'm setting up.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Swapping the pump covers shouldn't affect the operation of either model pump. I would just put the 1260 pump cover back in the 1260 pump.

You can slightly close the output side valve on the 2262 without worry if you find the flow is too much for your fish or if you are using the spray bar, try pointing the holes more toward the glass or the water surface so the fish aren't fighting the current.

There are some other options depending on your comfort level. You can make a longer DIY spraybar for either filter and use a combination of more holes or larger diameter holes to help disperse the output flow.

For example, on my 72" long tank with the 1262 pump we made a 70" long spraybar using 1/2" CPVC and drilled 33 holes along the length of the pipe. The holes range from 1/8" for the 1st third of the pipe to 3/16" for the remaining pipe length. Changing the hole diameters evens out the water velocity along the entire length of the DIY spraybar. Of course we also had to DIY some PVC fittings to adapt from the 5/8" output hose to the smaller 1/2" CPVC piping but the pump has been running without issues for at least 5 years now.

Here is a pic of the spraybar



I don't remember what the dimensions of your tank are or what fish you are keeping or even how you currently have the filter flow set up. I find the best way is to try with spray bar placement first and then modifying pump parts or doing DIY mods later.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Dee!

My tank is a 120G 5' tank and I'm keeping uarus and angelfish. The angels in particular don't like fast flowing water but the uarus produce an incredible amount of waste (despite only being fed once per day with a couple of days every week of no feeding). Vacuuming daily gets old pretty fast - the reason for my wanting to increase the filtration.

The 2262 has a spray bar. The 2260 will have an oxygen diffusor connected to the output. I plan on keeping both intakes beside each other at one end of the tank.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a 2262 with spray bar on my 180, the flow is a lot only at the surface where the spray bar is aimed... I bought the extension kit for the spray bar, it extends basically all the way across the width of the tank 2ft and I aim it to ripple the surface. I have an FX6 out put at the opposite end of the tank and there really isn't a lot of low across the bulk of the tank.. Be curious to see a photo...

Perhaps just adding a small hydor powerhead just to keep stuff moving?

My 125 is bad since I added the royal pleco the thing poops as it eats... Its running an fx6 and an ac110 but the sheer volume the royal pleco puts out is astonishing.. thinking of adding a power head just to keep the poop suspended or trading the royal in..


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

There is nothing better than an Eheim.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

smitty said:


> There is nothing better than an Eheim.


The classic filters are great. I wonder why they discontinued the 2250. It's a big jump from the 2217 to the 2262.


----------

